# Globale Veriable problem



## ZeroJoker (28. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin Anfänger in Java, habe aber in anderen Programmiersprachen kleine/große Erfahrung.


Mein Problem ist, dass meine globale Variable nicht gespeichert wird, zumindest ist es das, was ich vermute...obwohl es sehr unwarscheinlich klingt.

Ich habe hier ein ganz einfaches mouseover Menue. Wenn ich nun die Maus darüber bewege, dann wechselt das bild. Klicke ich, wird im iframe eine neue Seite geladen und der Butten soll "angeklickt" bleiben, dass heisst das Bild vom mouse over behalten.


```
<script type="text/javascript">
var activebutton,oldactivebutton;
function getsrc(activebutton)
{

if (activebutton ==0)
{
activebutton=oldactivebutton;
}
else
{
oldactivebutton=activebutton;
}

button1 = new Image();
if (activebutton == 1)
{
  button1.src = "images/button_home_2.jpg";
}
 else
{
  button1.src = "images/button_home.jpg";
}
buttonhighlight1 = new Image();
buttonhighlight1.src = "images/button_home_2.jpg";

button2 = new Image();
if (activebutton == 2)
{
  button2.src = "images/button_watdoenwij_2.jpg";
}
 else
{
  button2.src = "images/button_watdoenwij.jpg";
}
buttonhighlight2 = new Image();
buttonhighlight2.src = "images/button_watdoenwij_2.jpg";
button3 = new Image();
if (activebutton == 3)
{
  button3.src = "images/button_milieueisen_2.jpg";
}
 else
{
  button3.src = "images/button_milieueisen.jpg";
}
buttonhighlight3 = new Image();
buttonhighlight3.src = "images/button_milieueisen_2.jpg";

button4 = new Image();
if (activebutton == 4)
{
button4.src = "images/button_algemenevoorwaarden_2.jpg";
}
 else
{
button4.src = "images/button_algemenevoorwaarden.jpg";
}
buttonhighlight4 = new Image();
buttonhighlight4.src = "images/button_algemenevoorwaarden_2.jpg";

button5 = new Image();
if (activebutton == 5)
{
button5.src = "images/button_contact_2.jpg";
}
 else
{
button5.src = "images/button_contact.jpg";
}
buttonhighlight5 = new Image();
buttonhighlight5.src = "images/button_contact_2.jpg";
}

function resetbuttonsrc()
{
	button1.src = "images/button_home.jpg";
	button2.src = "images/button_watdoenwij.jpg";
	button3.src = "images/button_milieueisen.jpg";
	button4.src = "images/button_algemenevoorwaarden.jpg";
	button5.src = "images/button_contact.jpg";
}

function Bildwechselall()
{
  window.document.images0.src = button1.src;
  window.document.images2.src = button2.src;
  window.document.images4.src = button3.src;
  window.document.images6.src = button4.src;
  window.document.images8.src = button5.src;
}

function buttonhome()
{
 activebutton=1;
}

function buttonwatdoenwij()
{
 activebutton="2"
}

function buttonmilieueisen()
{
 activebutton="3"
}

function buttonalgemenevoorwaarden()
{
 activebutton="4"
}

function buttoncontact()
{
 activebutton="5"
}


function Bildwechsel (Bildnr, Bildobjekt) {
  window.document.images[Bildnr].src = Bildobjekt.src;
}
</script>
```

Was ich vorhabe ist, dass wenn man auf einen Butte klickt, die src des Buttons geändert wird, sodass auch beim verlassen der Button sich nicht verändert.


Mein Aufruf sieht vollgender Maßen aus:


```
[url="home.htm"][img]images/button_home.jpg[/img][/url]
```


Wird getsrc mit dem Werteparameter mit dem Wert "0" übergeben, so wird geguckt,welcher button angegkickt ist, dies wird in der Variablen "oldactivebutton" gespeichert.


Mein Problem: Sobald ich die Maus nach einem Klick vom Button bewege, wird er wieder "normal", was heisst, er behällt nicht das "angeklickt" Bild.


Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.



Danke


ZeroJoker


----------



## Zilchinger (28. Jun 2006)

Hallo ZeroJoker,
lei bist Du mit der Frage in diesem Forum etwas falsch!
Denn dieses Forum ist nicht für JavaScript gedacht sondern für Java.

JAVA != JavaScript

Sorry...


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jun 2006)

**Thread verschoben**


----------

